# M Pran Njri-Tjetrit > N krkim t romancs >  Cfar surprize do i benit te dashurit/es per pervjetorin e lidhjes???

## enes bajrami

E zgjodha kete teme  :maci: far surprize do i benit te dashurit/es per pervjetorin e lidhjes,cila do jet dhurata qe do i dhuronit pasi dhe shum pak koh kam 3 vjetorin e lidhjes dhe nese ka mundesi te me ndihmoni ju lutem,ne rastin tim cfar ideje keni per surprizen qe mund tia dedikoj te dashurit tim??

----------


## *Babygirl*

> te dashurit tim??


Tani eshte i dashur apo e dashur?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

Dhuratat me te mira,njera nga keto per TE DASHURIN,meqe pyetja qenka per te dashurin.:

PowerSpec G210 1500$ 
Kompjuter tanks lol ,shume i fuqishem
http://www.powerspec.com/images/syst...vortex3620.jpg
http://www.powerspec.com/systems/sys...selection=G210
ose 
Dell Studio XPS 9100 Desktop kompjuter 900$ shume kompjuter i mire.

http://i.dell.com/das/xa.ashx/global...ro-510x350.png
http://www.dell.com/us/p/studio-xps-9100/pd


Ose laptop""""the best"""

Envy 17-1190NR Laptop Computer - Carbon Relic,monitori 17 inch 1700$

http://www.microcenter.com/images/sh...271_074948.jpg
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0350271
Ka edhe model"Envy 14..." me 14 inch monitor 1150$
ose laptop alienware jane te mire.
----
Dixhital kamera me rezolucion 14 megapix dhe zoom te mire 15 x
GE POWER Pro series X5 14.1 MP Digital Camera 

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/pub...qDJmQ_zNzYpuEl
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CEUQ8wIwAg#

====
Video kamera
Sony Handycam HDR-XR150 Camcorder - 1080i 
http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/pub..._62W2lBVhGMKFN
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CG4Q8wIwAA#

Mos u ngaterro ti blesh ndonje varse,unaze tjeter,kemishe te re,kepuce, e budalliqe te tilla.

----------


## thirsty



----------


## che_guevara86

Po kta ktu jane eksperta kompjuterash lale dhe jo ndonje teme sociale apo dhuratash . Nejse bahskohem me mendimin e postuesit me siper  :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## enes bajrami

nuk keni ndonje ide per dicka te bukur ,dicka me romantike???behet fjal per te dashurin (djal)

----------


## Izadora

Bleji nje unaz dhe mos u kurse lol 
Se e paske dhe pervjetor .

----------


## valdetshala

ketu qe ke postuar 



kurse pergjigja ne te vertete do i pershtatej Izadores

----------


## *Babygirl*

*Izi* eshte cun mi  :ngerdheshje: . Ajo unaza si nuk i shkon nje cuni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Po ke te drejt , duhet te kisha pyetur me perpara kush eshte pasivi apo aktivi  :ngerdheshje:  

ose hy e dashura me emrin e tij dhe pyet kot per kryezitet ce c'fare do kishe qef nje mashkull si dhurat . Vetem hekra dun lol

----------


## Nete

mbasi iza te paske propuzuar unaze,i shkon edhe kjo dorezore.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## enes bajrami

shum flm per ndihmat vajza :d

----------


## benseven11

Nete ajo unaze eshte gejshit lol
Unaze e mire per cuna,diamant flori dhe titanium.
http://blog.wysjewelry.com/wp-conten...mens-rings.jpg

----------


## Elonaa

> Nete ajo unaze eshte gejshit lol
> Unaze e mire per cuna,diamant flori dhe titanium.
> http://blog.wysjewelry.com/wp-conten...mens-rings.jpg




I bie qe kjo te propozoj ate duke i falur unaze.S'besoj se i takon ksaj te bej ket dhurat e para. :djall i fshehur: 
Mendoj se dhurata duhet te ishte me e thjesht dhe duhej te jepet ne nje ambjent romantik ,rezervim ne nje restorant lux.Kta jan vetem te dashur.Fali nje bluze ku te kesh stamposur nje ide tenden. a nje piktur e cila te ket si permbajtje nje shprehje te tij ,te cilen ai pelqen...... .Mbase  fjalet e para qe ai te tha kur te propozoi, mbase e shoqeruar me gjysmen e fotos tende dhe gjysmen e tij apo duart tuaja kur takoheni.Shkeput nje pjese te ndoje fotoje. :Lulja3:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hmm nuk e kam menduar por ne 8 prill bejm 5 vjet qe kur jemi lidhur, dhe si 5-ce do mendohem te bejm dicka bashka...mbase te shkojm ne dinner and a movie ose ne ndonje theme park  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Po kta ktu jane eksperta kompjuterash lale dhe jo ndonje teme sociale apo dhuratash . Nejse bahskohem me mendimin e postuesit me siper )))


 :shkelje syri: 

sexy thongs and a whip lol or maybe a rope too lol  :syte zemra:  along with the handcuffs

----------


## Nete

> Nete ajo unaze eshte gejshit lol
> Unaze e mire per cuna,diamant flori dhe titanium.
> http://blog.wysjewelry.com/wp-conten...mens-rings.jpg


Nuk eshte unaze,por dorezore per meshkuj.

----------


## Dito

women=problem

----------


## enes bajrami

Elona me pelqeu shum ideja qe me dhat dhe un me par pak a shum kisha ket ide ndersa ju e perforcuat dhe me shum duke e permbushur me mendime te tjera shum flm,mpelqeu me te vertet shum pasi ne jemi vetem te dashuruar nuk jemi te fejuar apo martuar dhe ideja juaj pershtatet  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Pa dashur te hy ne detaje qe kjo teme eshte inkorporuar gabim ketu, gjss po mundohem te te sugjeroj dicka ne lidhje me kerkesen tende....
Besoj se nuk ka shume rendesi fakti eshte pervjetor apo jo, dhe duhet patjeter te harxhosh shume per nje dhurate, sepse gjerat e thjeshta jane me te goditura nga njehere. Keshtu qe, dhurata besoj se duhet bere ne baze te karakterit qe ka nje person, psh nese eshte mashkull i edukuar, i shkolluar, fin etj ... une per vete do i beja nje dyshe stilografesh te cilet jane ne ato kutite e dekorura me shume finese...keshtu qe me kete dhurate tregon edhe ti finesen tende si femer ne perzgjedhjen e nje dhurate "elegante"...dhe e vlerson edhe te dashurin tend si nje mashkull i edukuar dhe i shkolluar, nese eshte i tille...

----------

